# My Rinnai 750 gas fireplace install



## Jackfre (Dec 24, 2019)

I should begin with this disclaimer. I represented Rinnai in my business from ‘91-‘11.  From ‘11-‘18 I consulted with them. I am a fan of the company and love their products. The 750 has been discontinued in the States since ‘08. It won the Vesta Award in ‘03/4 or so. it was an 80% direct vent wall furnace certified gas fireplace. Essentially, Rinnai took their, Direct Vent wall furnaces and Rinnai New Zealand turned them into fireplaces. Modulating gas valve and blower, built in programmable stat, 3”hole for the supplied vent. I had the good fortune to run across the last one in captivity in a local stove shop.
My Daughter has been in her house in Sonoma, CA for a year. Whomever designed and installed her central heat should be harpooned regularly. It is a mid-80’s home and had a Majestic fireplace. The inspector said it was ok. Dad disagreed! My SIL and I supported the chimney from above and piece by piece cut out the wood box. Removing the chimney from below was much easier and safer than I had anticipated. Day two was running a blk  iron gas line 40’ in a 16” crawl space. I had made the decision to not use flex gas line. In a word...stupid. Back to back days of contorted work positions about kicked my 71 yr old butt...but we did it together and my SIL was a great help. The following day we set the 750 and fired it up. That was 10 days ago. We are in town for Christmas, and a Merry, Merry to you. The house is two story, 2000sqft and the 750 is heating the whole place. Yes there is some temp variation, but the bedrooms you want a bit cooler anyway. It is a moderate climate but it was 32* here this am so it gets sorta cold.
This  was a good install. The grandkids are little and love it. That is all I need.  the first photo is my helpers once the firebox was removed. Second was SIL and I and the third the 750. The stocking were hung by the chimney with care and the only hot part is the glass. Oh and it is quiet, quiet


----------



## Tar12 (Feb 4, 2020)

Very nice!


----------

